

SHOW HN: MY 24 HACK, just in time for valentines? - atehleb2
http://ilov3u.net
ok...even though im a bit sleepy, i would love to get a lot of feedback from people regarding my website...also what are the ways I can protect myself from hackers in this situation?
======
pero
FTP as a means of interfacing with your product might be over-the-head for a
Comic Sans-targeted audience.

WYSIWYG or change the font; or both.

~~~
atehleb2
ahhhh!!! its not supposed to be comic sans...it was showing a different font
in my machine..damnit!

------
atehleb2
ok...im a bit sleepy..but i would love to get a lot of feedback on this quick
hack i made..it basically allows you to rent a subdomain for your loved
one...check it out at <http://ilov3u.net> in particular, i would like to know
how i can protect myself from hackers in such a situation

------
iwwr
"Dear Katy, ever since I met you... Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet"

Aw, so romantic :)

Not bad, really.

------
isrinivasan
I love the idea! I hope it's not too late for valentines day though.

------
rudasi
Good timing, just in time for valentines.

------
a1gupta
pretty good idea ... something i can use for valentines for sure!

------
ankurj
nice idea.. exactly what i wanted for my valentine!

------
nihar192
amazing stuff atehleb2! can i be your friend?

